# Buying Vignettes in advance



## AndrewandShirley

Anyone had experience of buying in advance from this company?

http://www.tolltickets.com/country


----------



## 100127

Looks good, but we only use the Swiss Vignette and buy it at the border. No postage, and the same price as advertised.


----------



## orange22

you can get one through Swiss rail website.
Comes out at same price no postage when we did it and recieved in 4 days


----------



## Cyclewalkbob

I use the Swiss Travel Site to buy ours. Around £31 if I remember correctly

If you get one remember if you are crossing at Basel, go into the outside lane and you go straight through, as the inner lane is for those queuing to buy one and it can be slow


----------



## Tintent115

We have bought and sold them on Ebay in previous years.......worth a look!


----------



## bulawayolass

That was great and l got all excited reading the above posts thinking l had the problem of getting one solved.

I went flat again when l saw on the Swiss rail site you can only get vignettes for over 3.5ton vehicles in Switzerland  

On the positive side l couldn't work out manned border crossings so that is a thanks to Cyclewalkbob as to get to Zug where family live from Germany we can go via Basel manned border crossing.

l have been waiting for the relative who lives there to get back to me (she is on holiday)...the problem is as we are 4.5ton and l couldn't work out the cost of a 10 day one, where to get it and manned crossings if we needed.
One question left unanswered...does anyone know costs of a 10day or do l still need Penny to find out? any one please


----------



## peejay

> One question left unanswered...does anyone know costs of a 10day or do l still need Penny to find out? any one please


CHF 32.50

Pete


----------



## Cyclewalkbob

Didn't know you can get a 10 day one, ours was for a year but then we are under 3.5 ton.

Did you need a campsite in Zug? We were going to stay at one but the warden advised us not to stay as there was a severe weather warning for the centra plateau and he thought the lake would flood!

Look at the TCS website and you will find it

Cheers
Bob


----------



## bulawayolass

Thanks Pete :lol:

Bob we were possibly going to ermm one of 2 l need to check back on P email think the first as it was cheaper a friend of hers checked it out.
Either
http://www.campingunteraegeri.ch/de/reservationenpreise/preisliste_camping/
or
http://www.camping-buosingen.ch/index.html

Can not remember which it wasn't in Zug just outside will check the website you mention out.

have to say l am a bit nervous about going due to roads (up/down/tight curves) but P & H cheated and gave us a huge pressie in CHF :lol:


----------



## Cyclewalkbob

Hi,
Both those campsites look better than the one we went to.

We had no bother with size of roads in Switzerland and we have been a few times!

As they say width is more important than length any your Autotrail is about the same width as my Burstner so don't worry too much.

Lovely country you will have a great tim

Cheers

Bob


----------



## Rapide561

*Swiss toll*



bulawayolass said:


> That was great and l got all excited reading the above posts thinking l had the problem of getting one solved.
> 
> I went flat again when l saw on the Swiss rail site you can only get vignettes for over 3.5ton vehicles in Switzerland
> 
> On the positive side l couldn't work out manned border crossings so that is a thanks to Cyclewalkbob as to get to Zug where family live from Germany we can go via Basel manned border crossing.
> 
> l have been waiting for the relative who lives there to get back to me (she is on holiday)...the problem is as we are 4.5ton and l couldn't work out the cost of a 10 day one, where to get it and manned crossings if we needed.
> One question left unanswered...does anyone know costs of a 10day or do l still need Penny to find out? any one please


Everything you need to know about Swiss tolls/motorway taxes are on my article here with links to any relevant Swiss/UK offices etc.

Russell


----------



## ob1

There seems to be a bit of confusion in this thread. Vignettes are for vehicles under 3500kg using motorways only. Heavier vehicles pay a heavy vehicle tax applicable to all roads and only obtainable at the border.

Look under Switzerland Touring/ Swiss Road Tolls (Customs Varified) section of this forum for the full, plain English, info.

Ron


----------

